# Unsure about residency implications



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

The background.
My partner and I are moving to the Paphos area in May. We will rent long-term, and rent out our house in UK to subsidise our life in Cyprus. Our intention is to work only part time, if at all. The income from our house will be split between us, but this, together with our part-time work will still not take either of us over the personal tax threshold (either in UK or Cyprus). 
Having checked with the DWP in Newcastle, we are covered for Cypriot state healthcare for around 18 months, due to our NI contributions in UK. They will issue us with an S1 form as proof for the Cypriot authorities. 

The questions. 
I am unclear of the benefits/necessities of registering as resident in Cyprus (I understand 'resident' to mean obtaining an Alien Residency Card). 
1) Would we be able to work if not resident? 
2) I have read on here that we would need private healthcare to become resident. If we have the above-mentioned S1 form from the DWP, does this mean we don't need to have private healthcare to get our residency?
3) Can we still get state healthcare if we are not resident?
4) If we obtain residency in Cyprus, does that mean we can no longer get NHS care back in UK (either on a return visit or if we moved back)?
5) If either of us wanted to work full-time, would we need to be resident?
6) Would it be easier (i.e. make it easier to obtain work in Cyprus) if we registered for tax in Cyprus rather than UK (even though our income would not be taxable as too low)?

Sorry for the rambling nature of the questions, I just can't see the wood for the trees at the moment. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Ian,

It isn't a matter of IF you become residents, you MUST register as residents.
To be honest I am not sure that your S1 will be enough to satisfy the immigration people. You may need to take out a small basic insurance on top to keep them happy especially if you are working until one of you qualfies for state pension


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi Ian, my hubby and I are also moving over to "bright side" in May. we are both below pensionable age and have been told by the DWP that we will both be issued with S1 but, were also told that it will only cover us for "minor" health issues! For this reason, and because you never know what's around the corner, we have put private health care in place for the both of us! Once you have made the move and return to the uk for visits, you will be able to be treated as a visitor at your current GP surgery, ACC and EM and Dentist. My dentist will keep me on their books for 3years after I leave and my GP advised me of visitor rights! This however may just apply to Wales and not England (as in prescription charges, etc)...have a chat with your GP?
Regards Pat


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks Veronica and Pat for the quick replies. 

Veronica, what happens if I don't register as resident (eg ability to work)? If we just stayed on a 'long holiday', what are the implications?

Pat, looks like we are in similar boats. Thanks for the info about the doctor, dentist etc. I think I need to check this out a bit more. As a matter of interest, who did you take out the insurance with?


Any more thoughts about questions 1, 3, 5, 6?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## PatandDave (Jul 15, 2012)

We got our insurance through Axa International £110 per mth for both of us. This covers just about every eventuality including repatriation, but doesn't cover any predisposed conditions! There is also an excess of £500. Can't help with the other questions sorry, but I think I'm right in saying you can use the hospitals, drs etc as you would if you were holidaying but obviously you'd have to pay as you go!!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I believe the answers are:

1. I don't think so otherwise people coming for summer jobs and then leaving could not work.

3. Yes, just as if you were on holiday.

5. See 1.

6. No. But if you work in Cyprus legally you will have to be registered for tax here and it will probably be better to de-register for tax in the UK.

I hope this is of help.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2013)

Stretford_Ender said:


> Thanks Veronica and Pat for the quick replies.
> 
> Veronica, what happens if I don't register as resident (eg ability to work)? If we just stayed on a 'long holiday', what are the implications?
> 
> ...


I can answer this specific one. If you stay more then 90 days you have to apply for residency, otherwise you are in Cyprus illegally.

you can only work if you are registered

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Ian if you are intending to stay you have to register, like it or not.
Seasonal workers who come over to work in the hotels etc get temporary residence through their employers but as you intend to live here long term you absolutely MUST register. Even though you are EU citizens without your yellow slip you are here illegally if you stay more than 3 months.
As for health care you will only be entitled to it short term without either paying into the social fund or recieving your state retirement pensions. I know that pensions are a long way off for you both so you need either private insurance or you need to pay into the social fund.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Apologies for my obviously wrong answer to 1 and 5.

pete


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Veronica, Pete, Anders, Pat

Thank you all for your answers. I think I am a lot clearer now, but I'm sure I will have lots more questions as our moving date gets closer and the panic sets in 

I will hopefully see you all sometime in the near future!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Stretford_Ender said:


> My partner and I are moving to the Paphos area in May. We will rent long-term, and rent out our house in UK to subsidise our life in Cyprus. Our intention is to work only part time, if at all. The income from our house will be split between us, but this, together with our part-time work will still not take either of us over the personal tax threshold (either in UK or Cyprus).
> 
> 6) Would it be easier (i.e. make it easier to obtain work in Cyprus) if we registered for tax in Cyprus rather than UK (even though our income would not be taxable as too low)?


Hello Ian,

As you will be letting your house in the UK you will both need to complete annual UK tax returns as this income will be subject to UK taxation.

Regardless of where you are resident and regardless of whether or not it falls within the UK personal tax allowance threshold this income has been earned in the UK so it still needs to be declared.

When you have income from the UK you cannot simply de-register for UK tax just because you may no longer be resident in the UK. 

Residency is a very complex area and the existing HMRC UK residency rules are set to change with effect from the 2013/2014 tax year which will involve various statutory residency tests being performed on individuals. 

It is very important that your individual circumstances are dealt with correctly to protect your residency status and exposure to UK taxation so I would strongly advise that you seek professional advice in relation to this.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2013)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Ian,
> 
> As you will be letting your house in the UK you will both need to complete annual UK tax returns as this income will be subject to UK taxation.
> 
> ...


This post is on the edge of touting for business, which is not allowed. You have a premium account but still you can only advertise in the classified section

All must be treated the same as I see it

Anders


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Dear Anders,

I am not touting for business I am merely advising the OP with regards to his UK taxation status as he appears to have been misinformed.

This can only be of use to the OP which is my aim.


----------



## DH59 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, Ian!! So, you are making the move!! That was quick, or at least it seems it, from when we were there last July. Hope it all goes well. I will be watching your thread with interest. I think we will be a little while yet, now that I have settled into my job, although we are hoping no longer than a couple of years. Good luck to you both, and hope to see you soon once we are all settled in paradise!!


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Yes Diane, it's all coming together nicely (hope that's not the kiss of death). All the kids have found their own places - at long last - and we've bought a house which we will rent out when we leave, so it's all systems go! It's just frustrating coz there's only so much you can do 3 months ahead, and I want to do everything NOW 

Hopefully we'll see you out before not too long. 

Ian


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

Vegaanders said:


> This post is on the edge of touting for business, which is not allowed. You have a premium account but still you can only advertise in the classified section
> 
> All must be treated the same as I see it
> 
> Anders


He's not touting Anders, just advising IMO.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

SWJ said:


> He's not touting Anders, just advising IMO.


Advising with a hint of touting for business in the last paragraph.
Its important to be careful how posts are worded not to look like advertising.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I know this going to sound daft but i never gave it any thought about residency is it possible to apply before going or do i have to wait till i move there.
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2013)

wizard4 said:


> I know this going to sound daft but i never gave it any thought about residency is it possible to apply before going or do i have to wait till i move there.
> Cheers


You apply when you come there.


----------

